# Honda HS622 Auger and Impeller quit under load



## Lockrie (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a HS622. The augers and impellers quit turning under load (even the smallest load). 
Shear pins are fine. Gear box looks ok too.

Any thoughts?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Better have a looksee at those pesky belts. then report back to the masses here on that 1. anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

no belts on this model. think its clutch drive or something


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I took a shot at it at least.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:wavetowel2:*


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Not sure if this thread is of any help, basically there could be something behind the impeller, snow/ice build up perhaps?

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/14145-honda-hs622-auger-blower-wont-engage.html


----------

